# ergon pack



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

just bought one of the bd1 packs from a contributor here who hated it.
i like it. a lot.
once it's set it's brill. it needs pockets on the waist band and the pack needs either a dwr coating or to be sold as not waterproof instead of having one of those little temporary covers.
dividers for stuff in the main pocket is a must as is the mesh pockets which appear on the bd2.
oh and a big fat ergon sign in reflective material on the base at the back would be brill.
ta
nick


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

nickhart said:


> it needs pockets on the waist band and the pack needs either a dwr coating or to be sold as not waterproof instead of having one of those little temporary covers.
> dividers for stuff in the main pocket is a must as is the mesh pockets which appear on the bd2.


The waist pockets are in the works. Should see them in the '09 packs.

As for a waterproof pack, take a look at the BC3 which will be available early Spring.

As far as inside pockets go....that is where the BD2 sets itself apart form the BD1. The BD1 has a small pocket...but not much organized space. The BD2 is complete opposite of that.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

I have not been able to google any delaers except for Germany? Do my internet skills suck or are they not in the U S of A yet?

The Ergon site leaves a lot to be desired as far as details on the pack IMO. Capacity is 12 + 4 Liters? huh?

Must be me.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

mtroy said:


> I have not been able to google any delaers except for Germany? Do my internet skills suck or are they not in the U S of A yet?
> 
> The Ergon site leaves a lot to be desired as far as details on the pack IMO. Capacity is 12 + 4 Liters? huh?
> 
> Must be me.


Packs are not in dealer hands yet in the USA. We are waiting to swap out a simple bolt before taking them to store shelves. Should be a few weeks or so yet. Right now there are literally thousands of these packs waiting to go to store shelves sitting in SoCal

As far as capacity....
BD1: 700 cu in + 100 oz bladder
BD2: 900 cu in + 100 oz bladder

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

brill=rad?


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

yep kind of, just an abbreviation of brilliant. us English a bit reserved don't you know!


----------



## Feclar (Apr 30, 2006)

So...

Where can I see one of these in the USA?
And where can I order one in the USA?


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Ooooops, wrong MTBR account. See below


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Feclar said:


> Where can I see one of these in the USA?
> And where can I order one in the USA?


Dealers and distributors should start seeing these around mid-late December in the USA. Otherwise, if you want to order online, you could have one shipped over from Europe via an online retailer. If I were you.....I'd wait.

Thanks

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## scubaski (Apr 12, 2007)

Can someone who has tried the Ergon design tell me how well the back is being ventilated. From the pictures it looks like the the pack sits quite some distance off the back. The reason I am asking is that I live in a hot and humid climate and the less sweaty my back the better. (I am also looking at the Deuter and Vaude Air frames).
Cheers.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Man, when are these things hitting the market?!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

CharacterZero said:


> Man, when are these things hitting the market?!


December

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

i'm well impressed so far.bought a used bd1 from a guy on the forum and like it a great deal. venting is an issue i had been wanting to solve and it does. the bd1 has two points of contact, the shoulder harness and the waist band. the shoulder area is a little sweaty but not bad and no worse than a trad pack. the waist band is much better and the only area i find a sweaty patch on my jacket is just wear the pack touches when completely full. it's gone from being about 80 percent of my back to being 10-15 percent. much better. not sure about the deuter and the vaude but the bd1 is doing a great job for me at the moment.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

scubaski said:


> Can someone who has tried the Ergon design tell me how well the back is being ventilated. From the pictures it looks like the the pack sits quite some distance off the back. The reason I am asking is that I live in a hot and humid climate and the less sweaty my back the better. (I am also looking at the Deuter and Vaude Air frames).
> Cheers.


I'll back you up! Nice query! To add to those, I sweat a lot... & like you said, less sweaty my back the better!!!


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

*Pack Review*

I got a BD-2 (small mens version) about six weeks ago, and have now done over 500 miles of all-mountain riding with the pack, including several 40+ milers. I had written this review to post in the MTBR reviews, but I'll go ahead and post this here in the forum so I can include the pics.

The Ergon Pack










The Ergon pack is built around a semi-rigid nylon frame and a shoulder "harness" that connects to the pack via a ball joint. There is a waist belt with wide pads over the hips and and rear strap adjustment that allows the pads to be correctly centered over the hips. This is important as most of the weight is carried on the hips when using these packs. The front adjustment also has an elastic component that allows about an inch of extra stretch when needed, but I found the pack a little loose around my 28" waist until the elastic was fully stretched.

Nylon frame, with the waist belt removed:










Waist belt by itself:










The shoulder harness comes in different versions for men and women, as well as different sizes. On the front of the shoulder straps are velcro hold-downs to keep a hydration bladder hose in place, as well as chest strap that can be slid up or down on a type of "rail" on the front of the strap. The chest strap also has an elastic tensioner, and the buckle has a built-in whistle, a nice little safety feature. The shoulder straps are quite comfortable, and more importantly, barely noticeable even with 16 pounds of gear loaded.

The shoulder strap setup is more like a harness since the straps don't connect directly into the pack. They're snug around your shoulder joint, but not restrictive unless you crank them down too tight, which is unnecessary since their not as weight bearing as with other packs. The ball joint that connects the shoulder harness to the nylon frame allows for some incredible upper-body freedom of movement, and is the heart of the system. The ball joint itself has three possible mount points allowing for longer or shorter torsos. It's a simple nylon-cap nut and hex bolt that holds it together.

The pack, showing the ball joint and shoulder harness taken apart:










The pack itself is quite unusual in it's design. There are two external mesh pockets on either side, one external zippered pocket on the back, but it's small and not very deep. There's also an internal zippered pocket that's vertically oriented and a little deeper. There's an stretch pocket next to the main zip on the inside of the pack. The bladder has it's own pocket on the inside of the main compartment of the pack, along with an elastic retention system to keep it in place. The main compartment zipper runs vertically, and runs the full length of the pack.

Main compartment, showing the Bladder pocket inside, and the screw cover:










Side Mesh pockets:










One external Pocket:










Internal Zipper Pocket and Stretch Pocket:










One nice feature is that the pack will stand up, supported by it's nylon frame, when you set it down on level ground. That also allows quick and easy access to the contents in the top of the pack. I first thought the vertical zipper would allow things to fall out when the pack was standing up, but it seems pretty good.

There is a cinch-down loop on each side of the frame. I haven't found a use for them, as with only one strap, a pump is not really secure, and they're too small to hold armor. I tried strapping a camera case there, but it seemed a little exposed in case of a crash.

The last notable feature is a flap/cover that has elastic two elastic connectors at the top, and snap buckle and cinch strap at the bottom. The flap itself has two pockets but I haven't used them to store anything. They seem a little exposed for electronics, and anything bulky seems awkward in the pocket as there is no gusseting. The flap does hold pads or a windbreaker pretty easily, though I haven't tried strapping on a helmet.

The cover flap, which has two pockets built in:










The only thing really lacking from the pack was a separate large externally accessible pocket to allow organization of tools or spares. At first I thought I'd miss this but I ended up putting all my tools and small items in a clear ziplock, which works well. Pull out the clear ziplock and I can see all the contents clearly and access them pretty easily.

There's also a rain cover that is stored in a pocket on the bottom of the pack, and can be pulled out and cover the entire pack. I haven't tried the cover with anything loaded externally (pads, helmet), but it easily covers a fully-loaded pack and would be a nice feature for those unexpected showers. But I doubt it would keep out a heavy downpour, and Ergon has another fully waterproof version, the BD-3.

The rain cover:










Setting up the pack took some time. Like most people, I've been used to throwing on the pack cinching down the shoulder and waist straps and riding away... not much to adjust. This one took a little more figuring out. First, adjusting the rear waist band so the pads are centered over each hip. Next, figuring out which of the three mount points to use for the Flex Joint. Since I'm only 5' 2" tall, that was an easy guess... the shortest one. I tried the medium mount point just to see, but the straps ended up floating an inch or two above my shoulders. Then adjust the shoulder straps for a snug fit.

I've had to tighten the Flex joint bolt on the pack once on the trail as it had come loose... but even if it does there is no chance of losing the bolt on the inside of the pack as it's covered by a velcro flap. It was on the first ride, so it was probably user error after I'd changed the pack... It hasn't loosened since.

Riding with the pack is where it comes into its own. I'm a pack-rat and carry first aid, food and clothing suitable for an epic even on local trails and short rides. Add camera, tripod, tools, etc, the weight adds up. I've noticed that my typical 16 - 18 pound pack doesn't feel quite so heavy, even though the empty pack is slightly heavier than any others I've used. My shoulders are less tired after my typical 5 hour rides using the Ergon pack.

The pack took about two rides to get used to... my lower back wasn't accustomed to the weight being carried on the hips, but by the 3rd ride, I didn't notice any difference, other than how much less fatigued my shoulders were.

With a correctly adjusted pack, there is no interference with pedaling at all. I remember riding with fanny packs 20+ years ago, and they'd ride down and get in the way unless cinched uncomfortably tight. Not so with this. The hip pads are pretty comfortable.

On my first ride, climbing steep terrain, I did notice the different weight distribution. But by the 3rd ride there were no issues and I was completely comfortable with it. Because of the Flex-joint, the center of gravity of the pack is slightly lower and further away from your back than on other packs. The flex joint also has another advantage... the pack is kept about an inch off your back. Less of your body is in contact with the pack, and there is a little more air circulation than other packs. I wouldn't call the difference really great, but on hotter rides my "wet patch" is around the hips and shoulder pads, instead of my whole back. With the pack heavily stuffed with winter gear, the pack does bulge forward and contact the back, but it's still much less overall contact area than most normal packs.

Get to a technical downhill, and this is where the benefits of the flex joint really become apparent. The upper body freedom of movement is very noticeable. You can twist your body through a tight switchback without any restrictive pressure from the shoulder straps. Leaning, bending forward, and turning have no effect on the weight distribution or tension of the shoulder straps. It feels as if the pack just stays put and your upper body moves independent of it.

On most packs, when you lean to the left or right, or twist your body as if turning the handlebars 60 - 80 degrees for a tight switchback, one strap (on the higher shoulder) ends up taking most of the weight of the pack, and the pack tends to slip sideways on your back. We all get used to that and I never thought anything of it. Not so with these packs...the hips take the weight and the shoulder straps just seem to be there to keep the load stable. The pack doesn't move around, but your upper body is free to move without dragging the pack across your back with each movement.

Hitting jumps and riding rough terrain the pack moves a little, but much less than a regular pack and it's movement is less distracting than other packs I've used. Breathing with this pack seemed a little easier since there is so little tension on the shoulder straps, and at the end of a 35 miler I don't seem to have anywhere near the upper-body fatigue. However, if the shoulder straps are not adjusted correctly, or one has too much tension on the chest strap, there is little to no "give" in the harness which could restrict breathing. But a strap adjustment is all it took to get it right again.

The pack has been through a few crashes, and has held up well, even landing on it on my back once. The nylon frame has gotten pretty scuffed up, but that's a cosmetic thing only. I've not lost anything out the pack. The chest strap has slid up and off it's rail once, but was easy to put back on.

The pack does have a few shortcomings, though these are fairly trivial. There are two outside mesh-elastic pockets, but they're too small to hold armor. They're great for quick access to food/bars or a windbreaker. The rear flap/helmet carrier took some getting used to, and it's hard to put 100% confidence in it to hold my pads, though to date nothing has slipped out. There internal pockets, are a little small and hard to access with a loaded pack. No real organization or separation of tools was possible (at least for the amount I carry) without using something to keep them separate (in my case, a ziplock bag).

Because of the rigid frame, the pack is a little different to get on and off. It takes a few seconds more to throw on the pack and get it set, but those few seconds are well worth it. For my size, the shoulder straps are hard to get my arms through when wearing armor, as it fits more like a shoulder harness than typical straps, so the arm "holes" are much smaller. Again, a minor inconvenience that's easily offset by the comfort and mobility when riding.

It would be nice to utilize the hip pads/waist strap for a camera or cell phone pocket, or other gadge pocket. As it is I can mount a camera using the belt strap, but it's a bit of a hassle and could be done much more elegantly.

One thing I haven't mentioned is the quality of the construction. It feels well made, with quality zippers, strong stitching, and great attention to detail. It is a little on the expensive side, but I think it's worth it. As with most quality outdoor gear, you get what you pay for.

Bottom line is that I'd have trouble going back to a regular pack. Fit is important and as noted it took a couple of rides and a few tweaks to really get it set right. I haven't seen any other pack that comes with so much adjustability, as well as the gender-specific builds and sizing. It carries more weight with less fatigue and virtually no upper-body restriction.

It seems they've put most of their design efforts on the ergonomics, and still have a few tweaks left to make on the functionality of the pack. The few shortcomings it does have are far outweighed by the comfort and freedom of actually riding with one. Carrying weight on the hips is a different sensation to what most people are used to these days, but for those who remember riding (or still ride) with a fanny pack, this is much more comfortable and stable than a fanny pack. With all that in mind, this pack probably isn't for everyone, but I'm sure that many, like me, will find it an incredibly functional and comfortable pack.


----------



## tim_fsr (Jan 16, 2004)

Sounds like a very cool pack. I can't wait to try on on when they arrive in the LBS here in Oregon. Anybody have a guess how 'clyde friendly' they are?


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd imagine that it would work pretty well for anyone, as long as it is set up correctly. Since the waist strap can be adjusted in the rear and the front, it can be set for most body types so that the hip pads are correctly placed over the hips. That's key....


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Way to go, Idaho! (Toystory movie) Thanks a bomb, Kanga! That's what I'm waiting for! Snapshots! :thumbsup:

I'm in for a BC3 pack, pls? No need for that rain cover anymore! But I'd be getting the _non_ Team Edition... Black is elegant! 

Would these bags be all (like BD1, BD2, BC3) available in all leading online US LBS such as universalcycles, jensonusa, et al.?

*EDIT*: Oh, I just saw the link a couple minutes later (after making my post here) for the list of online sellers... December, you said? That's morrow already!?! LoL! Otherwise, when specifically in December? TIA!


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

Onie said:


> Way to go, Idaho! (Toystory movie) Thanks a bomb, Kanga! That's what I'm waiting for! Snapshots! :thumbsup:


More snapshots of them that I didn't post here: http://otbmbc.smugmug.com/gallery/3914067#227158951

And if you want to watch it bouncing around on my back (kind of):


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Onie said:


> Would these bags be all (like BD1, BD2, BC3) available in all leading online US LBS such as universalcycles, jensonusa, et al.?


Yes, if/when they decide to bring them in for stock.

As far as availability of the packs.....
BD1: mid-December '07
BD2: mid-December '07
BC3: April '08

Right now the colors that are going to be available in the USA/Canada are as follows...
BD1 M: Team Black/Green
BD1 W: Black
BD2 M: Team Black/Green
BD2 W: Black
BC3: TBA

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

tim_fsr said:


> Sounds like a very cool pack. I can't wait to try on on when they arrive in the LBS here in Oregon. Anybody have a guess how 'clyde friendly' they are?


I would same they are "clyde" friendly. We sent one to Guitar Ted of twentynineinches.com, and he has more than happy with it. He pretty much fits the build of the "everyday mountain biker".

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Lotsa pix there! Some shots of those 'hidden' pockets Again, thanks, Kanga! 

BTW, nice vid! For a moment, I never thought that's going to be that long! And for the most part of that 7-min clip, I enjoyed watching the portion (6" mark) where you both passed by a fellow biker who had a pinch flat -- fast DH portion looks exciting! 

Great riding there! What an AM bliss you've done back there! Or free-riding, whatever. Were you the one using the Ironwood, my friend?

Oh, pardon me for the OT, guys. Got carried away there! 

Happy weekend!

Be safe, everyone!


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

Onie said:


> Lotsa pix there! Some shots of those 'hidden' pockets Again, thanks, Kanga!
> 
> BTW, nice vid! For a moment, I never thought that's going to be that long! And for the most part of that 7-min clip, I enjoyed watching the portion (6" mark) where you both passed by a fellow biker who had a pinch flat -- fast DH portion looks exciting!


That was just one part of the plunge part of the Cannel Trail near Kernville, CA, during the Kernville Gathering a month ago. I was riding an Edison, Ed, the guy behind me in the vid was riding the Ironwood. I have footage of the GW as well. That was a 26 mile ride... I'm still working on editing the vid, but will post a more "professional" version once it's done. I was doing that trail without a front brake... my old Maguras had finally given out at the top of the trail. Now the Bionicons come with Formulas or Avids that are much better.

The pack has been on my back at least four, and usually five or six days a week since I got it... several 4 - 6 hour rides in there too, and it is definitely comfortable. Stuff like the "kidney punch" section of the cannel trail (three miles of rock garden), or the plunge (5000' elevation loss in 9 miles), show how stable the pack is. I've had a good test run with the Ergon pack... I didn't want to post after just a few days.


----------



## scubaski (Apr 12, 2007)

Kanga, great review! Many thanks for writing it.


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

what a great review, i've got a second hand bd1 and love it apart from the lack of waist pockets. i'm waiting for them to bring out bd2 mark 2 and i think i'll be putting my hard earned down for one of those.
great review though.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Great writeup, thanks for that.

Please get more pics of the pack on people, I would love to see how it looks as far as fitting.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

CharacterZero said:


> Please get more pics of the pack on people, I would love to see how it looks as far as fitting.


Here are some pictures from back in June of this year. The pack being used is a prototype BD2. Pack is not 100% full. Only items inside are a 70 oz bladder filled with water, and a mini tool, tube, and pump.



















Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

I've been using one for a few months and can attest to it's sweetness. The only issue I had was the bolt coming undone on one ride. I've used it quite a bit for guiding, downhilling, and long rides and this pack is far superior to it's Cameltoe brethren in fit, functionality, and design. Going back to my old hydration pack feels strange, as it squirms on my back when weighted on techy rides. The Ergon moves independently of my torso and keeps my weight balanced on the bike.

I've let others try it out, the only suggestions for improvement are:
-more compartmentalization
-better bladder sleeve
-the addition of an Ergonomicchronicpocket
-pockets on the belt
-adjustible straps or a way to remove excess strappage without skizors

I'd like to mention that the gloves are still going strong after months of abuse as well. They have resisted the tearing caused by my lock-on gripshift grips that is usually the demise of my other gloves.

I may post some action shots when I get home.....


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

NoahColorado said:


> The only issue I had was the bolt coming undone on one ride.


Production models use a different bolt system that was designed specifically for the pack in Europe. This will allow the pack harness to be adjusted numerous times. Plus, there will be no way the bolt can back out on itself.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

I am looking forward to this pack. I have using a 10year old Gregory pack and need something new.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

ERGON said:


> Production models use a different bolt system that was designed specifically for the pack in Europe. This will allow the pack harness to be adjusted numerous times. Plus, there will be no way the bolt can back out on itself.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Mine came out once, on the first ride. I figured out that I just hadn't tightened the screw enough that it had any threads into the nylon locking portion of the nut. It hasn't happened since. And even if it were to come undone (mine just came loose) there is a tether on the ball of the flex joint itself so that it can't be dropped or lost, and the nut is covered by a velcro flap inside the pack, so it won't get lost. Incidentally, that webbing tether makes a good handle to pick up the pack by.



CharacterZero said:


> Great writeup, thanks for that.
> 
> Please get more pics of the pack on people, I would love to see how it looks as far as fitting.


Remember I'm only 5'2" so the BD2 looks pretty big on my back compared to others. I.m using the top 
(shortest) mounting hole for the flex joint. These pics from yesterday's ride to Condor Peak in Los Angeles:


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

As far as carrying capacity goes, would you say the BD2 is closer to a Mule or to a HAWG? That packs looks big, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of room inside of it.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> As far as carrying capacity goes, would you say the BD2 is closer to a Mule or to a HAWG? That packs looks big, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of room inside of it.


Not sure of the numbers on the Mule of Hawg. But the BD2 has 900 cubic inches space. Plus, room for a 100 oz filled bladder on top of that. For me personally, the longest ride I have done with the BD2 was 17 hours. This was a single back country loop having to carry all supplies. Needless to say, I had room for everything. Here is what I all carried on and in the pack....
100 oz water
water filter
3 tubes
mini tool
3 Clif bars
3 Power Pars
2 containers of NUUN
$$$$
GoreTex jacket
Leg warmers
wool socks
Topeak LED light & battery
Buff head wrap
Pair of Salomon adventure racing shoes for the wilderness hikes. (shoes carried outside of pack)










Here is one of my favorite pictures from some product testing missions.
This is Mike Curiak hiking through a wilderness area in CO with his bike strapped to the BD1...wheels in hand.









Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

The BD2 definitely holds a lot.... in the photos I shot yesterday, I'm already wearing the jacket, long tights, head wrap, knee/shin guards, and elbow guards that were on the pack for the 4000' climb, so the pack looks a little "deflated." It's big when loaded.

For most local rides (the ride the pics are from was 30 min from home) I carry:

100 oz bladder (Platypus)
Topeak Pocket DXG Shock Pump
Blackburn MTN Air Pump
2 Spare Tubes

Tools (packed in a ziplock bag): Lube, Patch Kit, Tire lever, Leatherman Tool, Topeak Multi Tool, Spare Cable, Derailleur Hanger, Brake Pads, assorted bolts, Power link, spare chain links, Duck Tape, string, zip ties, cleat bolts, chainring bolts)

First Aid (also packed in a ziplock bag): 2 pr Latex gloves, 4 x 4" gauze, 2 x bandages, 1 elastic bandage, antibiotic cream, aspirin, benadryl, iodine, water purification tabs, sunscreen, tweezers, ibuprofin, liquid bandage, emergency mylar blanket), strip thermometer, bandaids, butterfly closures, matches)

Electronics: GMRS radio, cell phone, Mp3 player (sometimes, if I'm riding solo), Sunglass bag/lens cleaner, camera, mini tripod, spare camera battery, spare memory card, mini flashlight

Food: usually 3 or 4 gels, 3 - 5 bars, a banana or two and/or PBJ sandwiches

Clothes: lightweight windbreaker, gloves Then I'll add clothing on top of that, according to the temperature: arm and leg warmers, jacket, fleece top, fleece ear warmer, neoprene face mask.

On the outside I carry Knee/Shin Guards, Elbow Guards, camera (in a belt loop case)​
It all seems to just keep going in (pads on the outside though), and camera in a pouch on the belt. I've had the pack as heavy as 22 pounds with all the gear for a long, cold night ride (including a helmet light battery). To keep it all organized, the first aid stuff is in a ziplock bag of it's own, and the tools and spares are all in a bag of their own. Food gets put in one of the outside mesh pockets, along with radio in the other.

Like I said, I'm a packrat... I haven't tried strapping a bike to the pack yet, but last year when I did the Colorado Trail end to end, we thought about hiking the wilderness sections so we could say we did the whole thing. Interesting thought, to strap the bike onto the pack... maybe next time!


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Cool! Am getting the eager beaver symptoms now! LoL! Thanks for sharing all those photos & insights! :thumbsup:!

Keep rocking, fellas!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

thanks for the pics!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Kanga said:


> The BD2 definitely holds a lot.... in the photos I shot yesterday, I'm already wearing the jacket, long tights, head wrap, knee/shin guards, and elbow guards that were on the pack for the 4000' climb, so the pack looks a little "deflated." It's big when loaded.
> 
> For most local rides (the ride the pics are from was 30 min from home) I carry:
> 
> ...


All right! Someone that carries more crap than me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

crashtestdummy said:


> All right! Someone that carries more crap than me.:thumbsup:


What do I win ??? 

I've been outdoor guiding (whitewater rafting) for years and have seen too much go down....gotta be prepared for anything. My tools, spares, and even the food and water have been used for others more than for myself....

I guess that's also one drawback of the BD2.... it allows one to carry too much crap! (and not really feel it in the shoulders and upper back).


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Kanga said:


> What do I win ???
> 
> I've been outdoor guiding (whitewater rafting) for years and have seen too much go down....gotta be prepared for anything. My tools, spares, and even the food and water have been used for others more than for myself....
> 
> I guess that's also one drawback of the BD2.... it allows one to carry too much crap! (and not really feel it in the shoulders and upper back).


What do you win, an excuse for going slower than everyone else.

I know the feeling about all the extra space. My current pack (not an Ergon) has tons of extra room. Once again I'm failing to live up to my potential.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

If you guys want some real back ventilation you should go with any of Deuter's AirComfort bag. Here's what I use when I need more space than my classic Camelback can handle : http://www.llbean.com/cd-15/46334/9197.shtml


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Kanga said:


> I guess that's also one drawback of the BD2.... it allows one to carry too much crap! (and not really feel it in the shoulders and upper back).


Everyone would be happy to learn there's a ton of load you could carry inside that pack. IMHO, I won't say it a drawback but an advantage. Well, I can certainly see you're using it to your advantage 

BC3 still due for April 08 :madman:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Feels like the middle of December to me already.

Kanga, did you by chance get to test that pack in the rain last Friday? Maybe somewhere in the Gabs?


----------



## dkirk (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice review Kanga! I've been lusting for one of these since I saw them last year. My main complaints of packs has been the sweat and shoulder discomfort. This seems to be relatively effective at improving those problems.
Jeff, do you know who will have these for purchase on line? I'm on a nordic ski patrol and think this would also be an ideal pack for that also. I'd like to get it soon as the ski season is here!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

dkirk said:


> Jeff, do you know who will have these for purchase on line? I'm on a nordic ski patrol and think this would also be an ideal pack for that also. I'd like to get it soon as the ski season is here!


Packs should start showing up at bike shops after the first of the year. As far as online retailers go look here.

Also, here is something that might interest you.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

ERGON said:


> Packs should start showing up at bike shops after the first of the year. As far as online retailers go look here.
> 
> Also, here is something that might interest you.
> 
> ...


Oh, if am not missing something else... the only online retailer that stocks those nifty backpacks... as to date, competitive cyclist... I would like to get it from Universal... Cuz i believe I could get a good deal from Mike


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

see below


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Onie said:


> Oh, if am not missing something else... the only online retailer that stocks those nifty backpacks... as to date, competitive cyclist... I would like to get it from Universal... Cuz i believe I could get a good deal from Mike


Actually, they don't have them instock. As we haven't shipped any yet. We are very, very, very close to releasing the packs :thumbsup:

When it happens, I'll let you know.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## dkirk (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the links Jeff. Before posting here yesterday I sent off an e-mail to REI. They responded that there wasn't any order and to check back in the spring. I'm sure one of the bike specific sites will be a better posibility once they get released. It should be a great pack for cross country skiing also.
So was the second link to a B3? That thing looked huge. I had a backpack like that back in the day. Everyone kept giving me all of the stuff they couldn't put into their packs. I learned my lesson. I think the B2 should be just right for the GLR this year.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

dkirk said:


> Thanks for the links Jeff. Before posting here yesterday I sent off an e-mail to REI. They responded that there wasn't any order and to check back in the spring. I'm sure one of the bike specific sites will be a better posibility once they get released. It should be a great pack for cross country skiing also.
> So was the second link to a B3? That thing looked huge. I had a backpack like that back in the day. Everyone kept giving me all of the stuff they couldn't put into their packs. I learned my lesson. I think the B2 should be just right for the GLR this year.


We are launching an outdoor line of packs in 2008....Ergon Outdoor. These packs are specific to non-bike applications such as hiking, backpacking, and other mountainous adventures. The loops, compartments, and straps are all outdoor influenced to carry items such as: ice ax, ski poles, snowshoes, skis, etc, etc, etc

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

ERGON said:


> We are launching an outdoor line of packs in 2008....Ergon Outdoor. These packs are specific to non-bike applications such as hiking, backpacking, and other mountainous adventures. The loops, compartments, and straps are all outdoor influenced to carry items such as: ice ax, ski poles, snowshoes, skis, etc, etc, etc
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


It was inevitable! I've already used the BD-2 on a day-hike and felt pretty good (a technical rock scramble was a part of the route). Just makes sense. Though there isn't a good way to strap on a snowboard, I'm looking forward to trying it on a backcountry snowboard run as soon as the mountains fill in a bit more. I really want to see how the freedom of movement translates to the body motions of snowboarding... I'm guessing it will be pretty sweet, so I'm glad to hear the company is expanding into this new territory.... 

Did another 42 miler on Tuesday... the pack is holding up well, and now that it's hitting the mid-30's on our night rides, I'm appreciating all the room!


----------



## subliminalshiver (Jan 8, 2007)

Here are some pics of me and my BD2 on the monarch crest trail, salida, CO.
















and one of the trail, just cause it is so good out there......


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The BD1 ad BD2 are now ready to ship in the USA. Please inquire at your LBS.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## bewshy (Jan 9, 2008)

ERGON said:


> The BD1 ad BD2 are now ready to ship in the USA. Please inquire at your LBS.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


The only online partner of Ergon USA who has them listed on their website is Competitive Cyclist (out of stock until 01/18/2008). I called a few of the others and they knew nothing of the BD1/2. Do you know of any online retaillers who are receiving shipments of the BD1/2 and will have them available?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

bewshy said:


> The only online partner of Ergon USA who has them listed on their website is Competitive Cyclist (out of stock until 01/18/2008). I called a few of the others and they knew nothing of the BD1/2. Do you know of any online retaillers who are receiving shipments of the BD1/2 and will have them available?


It's a matter of time. They just became available a few days ago. Orders still need to be packed.....shipped.....then put into inventory on the retail end. I know Competitive Cyclist is order packs....but I do not know their terms. I would inquire with CC

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

bewshy said:


> The only online partner of Ergon USA who has them listed on their website is Competitive Cyclist (out of stock until 01/18/2008). I called a few of the others and they knew nothing of the BD1/2. Do you know of any online retaillers who are receiving shipments of the BD1/2 and will have them available?


I just saw that Comp.Cyclist order had just shipped (1/14/08). I would inquire with them in about 7 days to see what they have available.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## bewshy (Jan 9, 2008)

ERGON said:


> I just saw that Comp.Cyclist order had just shipped (1/14/08). I would inquire with them in about 7 days to see what they have available.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Thank you Jeff for keeping us updated on the status of these packs. I know myself and others are eagerly awaiting to try these out.


----------



## stratmosphere (May 22, 2007)

Still stocking issues on BD-1. I can't find one in the US in men's large.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The BD1 and BD2 are now available. Hawley USA is one distributor that has all the packs in stock. Also, the packs are available online from select retailers.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Do you know if QBP has them yet?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

sikocycles said:


> Do you know if QBP has them yet?


They do not. We are waiting for they to place their order.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## blackbart (May 1, 2004)

Jeff -

I like the cycling packs but I right now I'm in the market for a regular backpack - any idea when the ergon outdoor stuff will become available and who will be retailing them either online or instore?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

blackbart said:


> Any idea when the ergon outdoor stuff will become available and who will be retailing them either online or instore?


I am not 100% sure. We first showcased the product at Outdoor Retailer in August of '07. At that time Ergon was aiming for a Oct/Nov '08 release for the outdoor line of packs. I have not heard anything different since then. Since we do not have a set release date....we do not have retailers lined up as of yet.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## blackbart (May 1, 2004)

Thats a long wait but the outdoor line looks pretty sharp. I hope my old pack decides to old on to then...


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

I do have a complaint about the BD2. 
After a few weeks of use, the bolt that holds the shoulder straps to the main pack has ripped out. The little nut pulls through the hole.
Nothing that a small climbing rope didn't fix.
Also, the velcro that holds the hip belt to the plastic is always coming undone.
Still pondering a way to stop that from happening.
Should be a simple fix though.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

jibmaster said:


> After a few weeks of use, the bolt that holds the shoulder straps to the main pack has ripped out. The little nut pulls through the hole.


wrong account....see below


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

jibmaster said:


> I do have a complaint about the BD2.
> After a few weeks of use, the bolt that holds the shoulder straps to the main pack has ripped out. The little nut pulls through the hole.
> Don't pick this pack up by the shoulder straps. It is too fragile.
> Nothing that a small climbing rope didn't fix.
> ...


I need details. This has never happened in the 3+ years of testing and development. How much weight were you carrying? What were you carrying? How tight did you have the bolt?

Either respond here....or e-mail me so we can get this figured out for you. The pack should NOT do this.

Jeff
Ergon USA
jeff dot kerkove at ergon dash bike dot com


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

jibmaster said:


> I do have a complaint about the BD2.
> After a few weeks of use, the bolt that holds the shoulder straps to the main pack has ripped out. The little nut pulls through the hole.
> Don't pick this pack up by the shoulder straps. It is too fragile.
> Nothing that a small climbing rope didn't fix.
> ...


I've been going strong on mine 4 - 6X a week for 3 - 8 hours each ride since October, and haven't had any such problems. For most of my rides the pack weighs about 20 pounds fully loaded, including water. Just out of habit I pick it up by the webbing strap that holds the flex-joint ball, as it seems the most convenient place to grab... that said, I throw it around and pick it up by the shoulder straps often... and I've crashed and rolled on it and never had a problem.

If the nut is pulling through the hole it sounds like you might be missing the round plastic "male" component that allows the pack to move independently of the shoulder harness. Can you post a pic?

As far as the velcro that holds the nylon frame to the waist belt coming undone.... mine came undone once when I first got the pack when I brushed against a tree and it got pulled out. After that happened I just made sure to tuck the tail of the velcro strap in so that it wasn't hanging loose. It hasn't come undone in 5 months and over 1500 miles of riding.... I know that might not be clear, so I'll try to take a quick pick and add it to the post later.

Edit: Here's some pics of my pack after 5 months and 1500 miles:

Tab left out, has come undone once:










Tab tucked in, has never come undone or opened:










Tab open:










The pack after five months/1500 miles:










Wear and tear on the frame, but holding up well:










The webbing strap makes a perfect handle to carry the pack:


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

The hip belt thing is just an annoyance until I can get the tab back in. Just don't see the reason for the need to detatch the hip pads from the frame. Why the velcro? Stitch that **** up!
But the ball joint connection baffles me. I have all the parts and have attempted multiple rides with the nut in the socket and tightened and loosened it to various degress and it still pulls through after one or two pack removals.

I think all of us have a habit of using the shoulder straps on any pack to remove and put on a pack of any size. The shoulder straps get worked with tourque and stress.
The simple fix is a stronger, more bomber connction other than a wimpy screw and nut that rips through the plastic.

Not bagging on the pack in general, just putting it out there to inform and get feedback.
I love the way the pack rides on my back. 
At the moment I've got a small climbing rope with nots tied at either end that holds the joint together. Seems to work well. I've been making sure to use the frame for lifting it on and off my back.
Fix this problem and you've got a sale on your next model Ergon.
 :thumbsup:


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

jibmaster said:


> The hip belt thing is just an annoyance until I can get the tab back in. Just don't see the reason for the need to detatch the hip pads from the frame. Why the velcro? Stitch that **** up!
> But the ball joint connection baffles me. I have all the parts and have attempted multiple rides with the nut in the socket and tightened and loosened it to various degress and it still pulls through after one or two pack removals.
> 
> I think all of us have a habit of using the shoulder straps on any pack to remove and put on a pack of any size. The shoulder straps get worked with tourque and stress.
> ...


I needed details. Where did you buy it? Did the pack come with the retrofit bolt kit....which *IS* needed. Any pack purchased from any retailer in North America should have come with this bolt kit in a little baggy. As mentioned earlier....this pack has been tested and refined for over 3 years. I do not recall that bolt ever pulling through the frame....regardless of weight.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## subliminalshiver (Jan 8, 2007)

*BD2 review: 7 months in....*

A few months back I posted some pics in this thread from my trip to ride the Monarch Crest trail in Salida, CO. At the time I was interested in the BD2 as I needed a pack that would be comfortable all day while carrying gear, clothes, camera, water and food for 8hrs of riding.

It performed perfectly and as others have said it was amazing how light it felt for how much junk I could cram into it. The ball-joint system is complete genius. It gives the wearer unrivaled mobility and completely eliminates the problem I had with my other pack sloshing forward and hitting the back of my head. You can wear this thing while upside down and it would still fit great.
I originally got this with the intent to use it as my long-haul pack, but now I ride with it even on little short local rides. 
So 7 months in to this I still love it. The F link still works flawlessly and I have had no issues other than a small squeak that came up in sub-freezing weather. It shows essentially no signs of wear despite my continued abuses, crashes ect. And had required Zero maintenance, repair or adjustment in that time. My one and only suggestion would be to allow for a top-load hydration bladder or another way to access it as it is a little cumbersome to get to the hydro bladder for filling as pack contents may have to be removed depending on how full you have it packed.
Great product, highly recommended. Another big thanks to Jeff for making it happen!


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

ERGON said:


> I needed details. Where did you buy it? Did the pack come with the retrofit bolt kit....which *IS* needed. Any pack purchased from any retailer in North America should have come with this bolt kit in a little baggy. As mentioned earlier....this pack has been tested and refined for over 3 years. I do not recall that bolt ever pulling through the frame....regardless of weight.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


I purchased this pack online in late December from Competitve Cyclist
https://www.competitivecyclist.com/

I never saw any bolt kit in a little baggy other than the one bolt and nut.

Apparently from everybody's testimony this should never happen. I believe you.
Maybe I just got a lemon.
The fact that the nut pulls through at all IS strange. 
After this happened several times, I have attempted to simulate the situation by hand. 
I cannot get the nut to pull through.
I have tried putting the nut through the hole backwards - doesn't go.
There is no way to push, pull or force the nut through by hand.

Even with my climbing cord mod as loose as it is - the pack still works great!














































And the hardware that came with my pack










I might upgrade my modification to a longer bolt 
with a nut and washer that fits over the original socket for the nut.

Had a bit of trouble with the focus in micro mode on my camera. 
Too many things at different distances at 10cm.
Did my best.

Thanks for your interest Ergon. Your customer service is topnotch.
You make a great product. I can't wait for the BD3!


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

The bolt has a small black balljoint.... are you missing that piece? Is it pulling through from the shoulder harness side, or from the pack side?


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

Kanga said:


> The bolt has a small black balljoint.... are you missing that piece? Is it pulling through from the shoulder harness side, or from the pack side?


It's pulling through the pack. My screw does not look the same. There is no clip.
No spot for a clip on my screw.
The nut/bolt pulls through the socket that it sits in towards the shoulder harness.
The clip looks like it would prevent this from happening.


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, I think this new mod. should work.









I bought a similar screw only longer and added a washer. 
I used the locking nut that came with the pack so it won't come unscrewed. 
But instead of putting it inside the socket, the nut sits outside the 
socket with the washer holding it from ripping through the plastic inside the socket.









I'll report back sometime this weekend. I'm going skiing tomorrow.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

FYI....
You will need that bolt kit that Kanga has in his post. The bolt kit that comes installed is for dealers to resize the packs many times. The new and provided bolt kit comes with a longer screw and a c-clamp to fully lock the shoulder harness to the pack. The situation you will run into running a shorter screw with no c-clamp is the high risk of the screw backing out.

I am still having a hard time wrapping my head around the idea you pulled the screw through the pack. Double check and make sure you have all the pieces.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for posting your feedbacks & updates, jibmaster & kanga! That's what I should watch out for, C-clamp... I'm inclined in getting one late this year... Wasn't it lost during the transportation(delivery) of the backpack to distributor/ LBS? Since jibmaster professed that he didn't received a C-clamp in his kit... Hope you'd be able to have a DIY remedy there. Keep us posted then! :thumbsup: Thanks again!


----------



## tozamile (Oct 24, 2007)

Has anyone used this pack for running? I'm looking for something that I can use as a commuter pack when I run to/from work.


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

Just curious, but has anyone out there seen the BC3 and compared with the BD2? My Camelbak HAWG is just a tad too small...plus I hate the way it sits on my back. I think the capacity of the HAWG (800 cu in) and the BD2 (900 cu in) is similar. The BC3 is almost double that (30 liters vs 15 liters according to the web site)!

The stuff I hoss around is similar to many BD2 users: Several multitools, a couple of tubes, a pump, bandages and wraps, waterproof jacket and gloves, food, 100+ oz of water, etc. In addition, I carry a digital SLR camera, sometimes with extra lenses/filters, a fold-up saw, a small foldup shovel, a pair of loppers with extendable handles...and it seems some more stuff I'm forgetting. I can't get all that on me right now---the HAWG won't hold that much crapola. Think the BC3 would solve my issues or would I be so heavy at to tip over backward?

I've been kinda holding out till April to maybe get the BC3...


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Rotmilky said:


> Just curious, but has anyone out there seen the BC3 and compared with the BD2? My Camelbak HAWG is just a tad too small...plus I hate the way it sits on my back. I think the capacity of the HAWG (800 cu in) and the BD2 (900 cu in) is similar. The BC3 is almost double that (30 liters vs 15 liters according to the web site)!
> 
> The stuff I hoss around is similar to many BD2 users: Several multitools, a couple of tubes, a pump, bandages and wraps, waterproof jacket and gloves, food, 100+ oz of water, etc. In addition, I carry a digital SLR camera, sometimes with extra lenses/filters, a fold-up saw, a small foldup shovel, a pair of loppers with extendable handles...and it seems some more stuff I'm forgetting. I can't get all that on me right now---the HAWG won't hold that much crapola. Think the BC3 would solve my issues or would I be so heavy at to tip over backward?
> 
> I've been kinda holding out till April to maybe get the BC3...


Right now there is one BC3 in the USA. It's a preproduction sample that we are testing. The BC3 is large. It is designed as a commuter pack or an all-day-carry-everything pack. The bag is waterproof. It's very similar to a dry sack. While it is not camera specific....you could fit a lot of camera equipment in it. The next test for this pack? Dave Wiens is using it at the Elk Mountain Traverse.....a ski race from Crested Butte to Aspen. He is using the BC3 as it is the only pack we offer that can carry all the mandatory gear.

Commuter should like the pack. It was designed around room for a laptop and the ability to carry a change of clothes. Plus, the fact it is waterproof, makes it lusted after by many. We expect the BC3 in April.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

ERGON said:


> Right now there is one BC3 in the USA. It's a preproduction sample that we are testing. The BC3 is large. It is designed as a commuter pack or an all-day-carry-everything pack. The bag is waterproof. It's very similar to a dry sack. While it is not camera specific....you could fit a lot of camera equipment in it. The next test for this pack? Dave Wiens is using it at the Elk Mountain Traverse.....a ski race from Crested Butte to Aspen. He is using the BC3 as it is the only pack we offer that can carry all the mandatory gear.
> 
> Commuter should like the pack. It was designed around room for a laptop and the ability to carry a change of clothes. Plus, the fact it is waterproof, makes it lusted after by many. We expect the BC3 in April.
> 
> ...


The BD3 sounds like a great pack. I've used the BD2 in the rain with it's protective cover, and while it keeps the bulk of the moisture out, I wouldn't call it a dry pack. For light rain though, it does pretty well.

What size laptop will the BD3 accommodate? I presume one would have to use a padded sleeve protector or similar case inside it, or is there a padded compartment?

Thanks


----------



## afie (Aug 28, 2006)

Jeff: Do you have rough weights for the BD1 and BD2 packs?


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

*Talking about notebooks... and their kins - Ultraportables*

Well, just hope an MBA fits nicely in a BD3 pack...  Then that would be my ultimate commuter buddy!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

afie said:


> Jeff: Do you have rough weights for the BD1 and BD2 packs?


Official weights are coming soon. All product is being weighed in Germany to be posted on the website soon. A good educated guess would be just at 2 lbs. Heavy? Yes, compared to other packs on the market. But, keep in mind, this pack shines when loaded down.

From this weekend on Amasa Back in Moab. The following items in the pack: 110 oz water, 8 nutrition bars, water filter, 3 tubes, mini pump, mini tool, camera, map, leg warmers, arm warmers, gore tex jacket, chain lube. I think that is it.










Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## c-lo (Jun 12, 2006)

Jeff, I'm desparately seeking a new camel pack. My shoulders get pretty fatigued and sore with any sort of camel pack. lately I've been using a nalgene pack that converts to a waist pack or can have shoulder straps hooked up.

I've very interested in this Ergon pack and how it'll do for my shoulders. Who is selling these now? I've not seen them in stores.


----------



## afie (Aug 28, 2006)

Universal cycles has them, as does bike24.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

c-lo said:


> Jeff, I'm desparately seeking a new camel pack. My shoulders get pretty fatigued and sore with any sort of camel pack. lately I've been using a nalgene pack that converts to a waist pack or can have shoulder straps hooked up.
> 
> I've very interested in this Ergon pack and how it'll do for my shoulders. Who is selling these now? I've not seen them in stores.


Companies mentioned below have them. As does Comp. Cyclist....

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCM?PAGE=CATEGORY_VIEW&CATEGORY.ID=1989&MODE=&BRAND.ID=

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## mohall (Oct 29, 2005)

*April or August for BD3?*

Hey Jeff,

I've been holding off on getting a new pack for awhile, in hopes the BD3 would be available in April. Obviously April has come and gone and the Ergon website now says August is the arrival date. Any idea on a US landing for this pack? Looks like it has all of my commuter needs.

Thanks!


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

ERGON said:


> Companies mentioned below have them. As does Comp. Cyclist....
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCM?PAGE=CATEGORY_VIEW&CATEGORY.ID=1989&MODE=&BRAND.ID=
> 
> ...


As of last week QBP still doesn't have BD-2s in their computer. They do have BD-1s though.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

mohall said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> I've been holding off on getting a new pack for awhile, in hopes the BD3 would be available in April. Obviously April has come and gone and the Ergon website now says August is the arrival date. Any idea on a US landing for this pack? Looks like it has all of my commuter needs.
> 
> Thanks!


The date I have been told....and are stiling being told is August of this year.

Jeff Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> As of last week QBP still doesn't have BD-2s in their computer. They do have BD-1s though.


The order QBP placed was for BD1s only. Not sure if they plan on ordering the BD2s or not. I guess they are waiting to see if demand is high enough. I believe, BTI and Hawley are the only USA distributors stocking all product. Keep in mind, your local bike shop can order direct from us. They just need to contact us via the Ergon website.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

Three questions:

1. For those who have used it in the heat, how does back ventilation compare to a traditional Camelback-type setup that is basically right on your back? 

(I have two Osprey backpacks, a day pack and a 3400 cu. inch pack, and the back ventilation is far superior with the mesh and air space between your back and the pack. I know Deuter makes some biking specific packs with a similar design, but am intrigued by the whole ball joint/freedom of movement concept offered by the Ergon pack. I have also noted that Gregory appears to have come out with a larger backpack with a similar type of socket joint allowing for freedom of movement, suggesting to me Ergon may really be on to something).

2. Does the BD1 have the side mesh pockets and internal zip pockets like those shown on the pictures posted of the BD2?

3. Just looking at the pack, I'm wondering whether the plastic "exoskeleton" portions of the pack--especially in the area of the hips--creates comfort issues. Anyone have issues there? (One thing I don't like about most biking specific packs is the complete lack of any real hip belts and instead just relying on something in the hip area to keep the pack from bouncing instead of supporting weight like a quality backpack).

I'm getting ready to buy and have decided to either get the BD1 or BD2 or go with one of the vented models from Deuter. If anyone can help answer these questions, thanks for your help.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Gatorback said:


> 1. For those who have used it in the heat, how does back ventilation compare to a traditional Camelback-type setup that is basically right on your back?


The only part of the pack...when adjusted correctly....that contacts your body is the hip belt and the 4 point shoulder harness



Gatorback said:


> 2. Does the BD1 have the side mesh pockets and internal zip pockets like those shown on the pictures posted of the BD2?


No. The BD2 is a larger bag by over 200 cu in. The BD1 simply has one large compartment...and a sleeve for a 100 oz bladder. The BD2 includes that of the the BD1 plus more zipper pockets....2 mesh pockets...and a 3rd mesh pocket in the lower back area.



Gatorback said:


> 3. Just looking at the pack, I'm wondering whether the plastic "exoskeleton" portions of the pack--especially in the area of the hips--creates comfort issues. Anyone have issues there?


As mentioned above, if the pack is adjusted correctly...the plastic harness will never contact the body.

Here is what I typically carry in the BD2. Note, I could not fit all this stuff in a BD1.









And here are some guys racing the GDR route from Canada to Mexico. They have the BD2's loaded down!









Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

i love my bd1. the heat thing is amazing as the sweat patches on my riding jersey will testify, only where the straps touch does the jersey not wick sweat away. (note for Jeff, could the shoulder straps be made with a honeycomb pattern to improve this even further, it'd be like not wearing a pack at all then).
pockets, answered above.
comfort wise it's great, spend a little time sorting the straps and adjusting for you and you'll wonder why you didn't buy one sooner.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Very interested in the BD3, as I plan to start commuting more to work/school, and my previous backpack is from highschool (8-10 years old), and I'd like a light daypack that's waterproof.


----------



## muddimike (Jun 19, 2008)

I've been using a BD-2 for about 6 months now. I have nearly 500 miles of various WNC trails on it now. It was purchased from Competitive Cyclist, and admittedly I did agonize over which size was proper for me. At 5'10" & 150lbs. I came in the middle of the recommended range. The guy on the phone was very helpful and suggested that I get the large as he thought it would be easier to "fit it down" to my size. As it turned out, that was the right choice. I have a rather longish torso for my height and believe the small would not sit on my back/hips properly to achieve a decent fit.
As for what I think about it? After using a regular backpack for many years, this pack is a revelation! No more shifting around in technical sections, or when going fast. The pack frame does tend to scratch up with use, but this is cosmetic and allows the pack to "stand-up" when placed on the ground. Also, I noticed on this thread that some folks are having trouble with the bolt in the flexible link. I have had no such problems with mine, but I did Lock-tite it once I was certain which position it would be in.
In summary: Yeah, figure out what size you need and buy it. It renders any other pack I have tried obsolete. And, no more sweaty back!


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Estimated MSRP of the BD3?

Could you go running with it and have it work just as well? 

I'm imagining it being a very nice school/cycle/light camp backpacking piece.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Estimated MSRP of the BD3?
> 
> Could you go running with it and have it work just as well?


The MSRP on the BC3 is $199.99

Could you run with it? Yeah, I suppose so. But I would stick to the BD1...and maybe BD2 for the running adventures. The BC3 is pretty big...and you'll find yourself carrying all kinds of stuff. It's excellent for commuting and huge back country bike or hiking trips. It really excels at overnight bike trips. The BC3 is slated for an August arrival.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

afie said:


> Jeff: Do you have rough weights for the BD1 and BD2 packs?


The BD1 and BD2 are right at 2 lbs. The BC3 will be a bit more due to materials used and size. Official weight yet TBA.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

ERGON said:


> The MSRP on the BC3 is $199.99
> 
> The BC3 is pretty big...and you'll find yourself carrying all kinds of stuff. It's excellent for commuting and huge back country bike or hiking trips.


So it's big enough for a laptop and/or books? Any kind of smaller pockets inside for pens, pencils, calculator, PDA, cell phone? I know you guys were designing a book bag for high school students, but it'd be nice to know what all a $200 pack is capable of.

Right now, it's looking like the BC3 is the only bag of its size that combine a squared shape for books/laptop, with the support system of a adventure/daypack, that includes both a water bladder sleeve and waterproofing.


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

I ordered a BD2 tonight from Competitive Cyclist. Thanks for those who responded to my questions. It's time to retire my Camelback, which has been good to me. But there is a hot new chick in town and I want to try her out. 



I do most of my riding in the blistering Florida heat, so I'll be a good test subject on the shedding heat issue. I should have the pack in plenty of time for my annual July 4th Epic ride. I'll make it an extra long ride this year and really put this pack to the test.


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

just take your time setting it up, straps and pivot position, ride round change em if you need and then ride round again. always set it up with you kit in it and half the liquid and always always while sat on the bike. it feels SO different when stood up.


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

nickhart said:


> just take your time setting it up, straps and pivot position, ride round change em if you need and then ride round again. always set it up with you kit in it and half the liquid and always always while sat on the bike. it feels SO different when stood up.


o.k., thank you for the advice. I'll make sure to take the time to set it up right.


----------



## ochoco (May 15, 2008)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> So it's big enough for a laptop and/or books? Any kind of smaller pockets inside for pens, pencils, calculator, PDA, cell phone? I know you guys were designing a book bag for high school students, but it'd be nice to know what all a $200 pack is capable of.
> 
> Right now, it's looking like the BC3 is the only bag of its size that combine a squared shape for books/laptop, with the support system of a adventure/daypack, that includes both a water bladder sleeve and waterproofing.


I am eagerly awaiting this pack as well. Going to be used mainly for commuting about 30 miles a day. Need room for laptop and some other misc. stuff.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

whats the best bladder for the BD-1?


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

i use a platypus which although it has a small aperture is guaranteed for life and doesn't taste of anything!


----------



## ochoco (May 15, 2008)

Any updates on these? Real date or maybe they are out already?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

ochoco said:


> Any updates on these? Real date or maybe they are out already?


The BD1 and BD2 are out. The BC3 is still an August release...just not exact on the date. We received a shipment to the warehouse on Tuesday...but it has not been inventoried...so I am not sure if the BC3 is in there.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

ERGON said:


> The waist pockets are in the works. Should see them in the '09 packs.
> 
> Are the waist pockets still on the way? I really want a BD2, but waist pockets would really be worth me waiting.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

So Cal RX said:


> ERGON said:
> 
> 
> > The waist pockets are in the works. Should see them in the '09 packs.
> ...


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

It is planned to be a running change during production. Right now, none of the packs in the USA offer this feature. The release date is still to be determined. I wish I had an exact date for you...but I do not.

Jeff
Ergon USA[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the response Jeff. I'll look for news on that release.


----------



## mini_death (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi Jeff, I'm from the UK (if that makes any difference) and I'm wondering if you guys will/are thinking about a lower capacity one for DH/FR use? I like the design, looks comfortable and stylish, but it's big! I'm looking for something smaller that I can throw on and have 1.5-2L of fluid and perhaps a couple of chocolate bars or my wallet. Maybe an inner tube too. Oh and secure enough not to start twisting and flapping around in the wind when rattling down.

Cheers, Edd.


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

hey edd, i'm in the uk too, sheffield so lots of mud and grit etc. the original review i wrote still stands, maybe even moreso. i haven't had a bad back for ages since riding with this pack. yes it's going to be a bit big for what you want but to be honest i carry a similar amount of stuff, more tools and probably a shell or something in there too. i never feel it moving around and on nadgery single track or on big rocky trails it's just there never gives me reason to think about it.
yes please to the hip pockets though! (having said this though i can reach the smaller zipped pocket with the pack on my back so it's not as important but it'd be icing on the cake for me.


----------



## mini_death (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh that's interesting, I'll be in sheffield for Carnage (uni bar crawl) on the 21-22 of feb anyway so if you know a shop where I could take a look at one in the flesh that'd be great!


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

scubaski said:


> Can someone who has tried the Ergon design tell me how well the back is being ventilated. From the pictures it looks like the the pack sits quite some distance off the back. The reason I am asking is that I live in a hot and humid climate and the less sweaty my back the better. (I am also looking at the Deuter and Vaude Air frames).
> Cheers.


yeah i have the BD1 and it has unbelievable ventilation and i live in humid South Carolina so that was a big plus for me you defiantly wanna pick this pack up!!!


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

i bought mine from one of the forums, singletrackworld i think. i did enquire at 18 bikes at hope and they said they'd get one for me to look at but not sure what happened about that. depending on when you're around you can have a look at mine, oo er missus.


----------



## Ketut (Dec 26, 2007)

Is the BC3 available in South East Asia already? Thailand, Jakarta, Singapore, KL? And with the rigid frame construction, will it fit in the overhead compartment in airplanes?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Ketut said:


> Is the BC3 available in South East Asia already? Thailand, Jakarta, Singapore, KL? And with the rigid frame construction, will it fit in the overhead compartment in airplanes?


I cannot confirm that, as I only deal with North American operations. We are not to see the BC3 until early March...I would expect your area to be the same. I suggest you check with your local bike shop...and have them inquire with their distributors.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## jr711 (Jan 12, 2004)

*couple questions*

sizing?
I'm 5'8, 155lbs and have a 31-32" waist. what size men's?

Will a Camelbak 100oz fit? Will one of those Polar bladders fit(the one you can freeze)?

and i see this post started back in 07. Anything new since then? I've read here in there but have any changes been made to the BD2 since it was released?

and why aren't more shops carrying them in the US?

thanks


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

ERGON said:


> So Cal RX said:
> 
> 
> > It is planned to be a running change during production. Right now, none of the packs in the USA offer this feature. The release date is still to be determined. I wish I had an exact date for you...but I do not.
> ...


----------

